# Help identifying this grassy weed



## SnapCash0311 (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi all. New homeowner here and learning the lawn game for the first time. Have seen this start spreading within last two weeks most aggressively. Can't tell if type of crabgrass or sedge?


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Looks like quackgrass, especially if it grows taller than your grass. It spreads underground FYI.


----------

